# Gästepass zu vergeben....



## Nephetlon (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 


hab gestern das letzte Diablo 3 ergattert bei uns und habe einen Gästepass zu vergeben. 



Dazu einfach auf meine Seite www.sonky.de (Link zur Facebookseite) gehen... dann auf "Gefällt mir" drücken und mir per PM mitteilen, wieviele Fans da drauf sind (nur als Kontrolle ^^).


Der 1. und 9. Like gewinnt ...


----------



## Nephetlon (23. Mai 2012)

der 1. Like und damit Gästepass is wg...



der 9. kann noch gewinnen ...


----------



## Nephetlon (23. Mai 2012)

Der Gästepass is leider auch weg... 


Viel Spass allen Gewinnern...


----------

